# The Loan of Novice Eventers



## LillieB (13 November 2015)

Hi, I am looking to loan a horse that has been BE Novice and has the scope to take me up the levels. I was hoping to do this on my own horse but it looks like he may not be in full work for next season. 

I have been looking on the usual sites for horses on loan but can find anything this experienced. Is there anywhere that I can look for a horse like this? 

I am 18, and have the aim to ride U21 intermediate in the next few years. I have a lot of experience eventing and recently competed for the central team at the U18 National Championship.

If anyone has a horse like this or can point me in the right direction of where I can find one that would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Luci07 (13 November 2015)

Novice eventers will not be advertised for loan very often as they are worth too much money and a good schoolmaster is highly desirable. I would ask your trainers to ask around with their recommendations. That would be a more likely route. Alternatively you could place a wanted ad but state what you are offering (so training, trainer references, previous competing highs) - that could bring in a horse as well. Write your ad out and then turn it around to see what you would be giving to the owner who has no personal knowledge of you. That should help you write it.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 November 2015)

Quality and talented horses don't come up for loan, they are valuable and high risk animals.  Perhaps, if you are a talented young rider, you could find a position in a professional yard with opportunities for you to ride up and coming event horses.


----------



## ihatework (13 November 2015)

The horse you describe is highly sought after and I know people with a 15-20k budget who can't find something that is genuinely sound, with ability and of a temperament to take a teenager.

So the likelihood of finding it on loan is????????

What you might strike lucky is something old and creaky coming down the levels - but expect some significant veterinary maintenance costs.

They are rarely advertised, but might be worth you doing a wanted advert on horsequest / BE website?


----------



## Shay (16 November 2015)

Have you tried your BE Regional coordinator?  On the rare chance that someone is looking for a rider they would know about it.  They would also know you and be able to recommend you if they agree that you would suit.  The usual places for horses for loan won't contain anything like this.  I presume you've moved regions recently so your Central Co-ordinator would presumably know you better?


----------

